# OpenSuse 11.3 Wie gut ist es?



## msimpr (26. August 2010)

Guten Abend 

Heute habe ich mir für 10 Euro eine Zetung von Linux itern mit Opensuse 11.3 gekauft.

Jetzt wollte ich gerne eure Meinungen zu Opensuse 11.3 hören.

was haltet ihr von diesem brandtneuen Betribsystem?


----------



## Exillia (26. August 2010)

Huhu
OpenSuse 11.3 ist kein Brandneues Betriebsystem....
OpenSuse 11.3 ist eine neue version der Distrubtion....
Ich selber habe auf meinem Eee Pc 1000H (meiner Chatmaschine)
selber OpenSuse 11.3 und muss sagen das ich damit sehr zufrieden bin...
Ich brauchte mich bei der Installation nicht um die Treiber kümmern 
das hat er  alles Onboard,sprich nach der Installtion kann es losgehen..
also für einen Laptop mit dem man nur Chattet.Mp3,Videos und kleine Spiele,(sprich Sauerbraten einem Egoshoter) die Optimale Distrubtion!
(Nebenbei hab ich allerdings zum Gamen einen Pc mit Windows für die guten Spiele wie COD4 usw!)


Lg Exillia


----------



## msimpr (26. August 2010)

OK

Danke für Deine Auskunft.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. August 2010)

Ich hoffe doch mal, dass du die Zeitschrift nicht vornehmlich wegen dem Betriebssystem gekauft hast.  Das gibt es nämlich kostenlos im Internet, so wie die meisten anderen Linux-Distributionen auch.


----------



## msimpr (28. August 2010)

Echt?

Naja jetzt ists zu spät......


----------

